# The New Girl ~



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi,

This feels very strange talking to people about this but I guess we are all in the same boat one way or another and I am told it helps.

My husband and I been trying for a child for 2 and a half years now, I already have one child with a different father who is 11 so I feel blessed for that and it probably what gets me through it all.
The only problem that the specialists have found are that my husbands sperm is not very motile.  We have tried fertility drugs (clomid) and one go at IUI but no luck.

Today I have just had my embryo transfer for IVF, so I am now playing the two week waiting game.  Some very mixed emotions!.

Well that me.

Alice


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun welcome to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you need i will keep my fingers crossed for hun
love lea-Anne xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Alice Welcome!!

All the very best for the 2 ww my husband has the same.  We had ICSI and pleased to say it was successful   .  I will be keeping everything crossed for you.  The 2WW is the most difficult part.  I am sure it will be well worth the wait.

Take Care and good luck once again!

You have found the best site for support, FF has been a god send to me especially during TX

Hope your dream comes true very soon.

Love YodaXX


----------



## NicolaJones (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Alice, from one new girl to another...
What you're feeling is totally normal. I'm feeling very mixed emotions too, been totally bonkers this week -and thats fine! Started crying in a Pilates class at a sad piece of music! Its all flooding out after bottling it up.  
Can you do something lovely for yourself while you have the 2WW? 
Hang in there, I'm sure it will work out for you soon.
Love Nicola


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Alice,

Welcome to Fertility Friends









FF is a wonderfully supportive place the ladies on here are fab. Infertility is a hard journey and they certainly do make it easier and brighten up the dark times...

Here are a few links to get you started.

*IVF General CHitChat* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

*Ladies in waiting http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0 - a board for ladies on the 2 week wait, really useful to help you through a very tough time *

*The 2ww member diaries - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=165.0 A place to document your 2 week wait  Write down general symptoms and see how everyone else is doing too *

*The General area - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0 Full of games and general chit chat *

Hopefully one of the chat hosts will be along soon to let you know about our *Newbie nights* as well

I hope you settle in well and find FF as useful as i have

Bekie


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

*A great big Hi there and hello Alice3 *

*Welcome to FF! *

*I'm Vicki one of the chat moderators on here 
*

*You've found a wonderful site for advice, support, friendship and fun that will help you through the rollercoaster of treatment. Do check out the links that the lovely Bekie has left for you *

*Also we have a great chatroom on FF. Friday nights are NEWBIE NIGHTS where Either Dizzi Squirrel, Miss TC, Kamac80 or I will be there to help you navigate the boards and the chatroom. The chatroom may seem daunting at first but before you know it you'll be a real pro and you'll make new friends too!  If you can't make newbie night chat you can send either of us a personal message and we can meet you in there at a pre-arranged convenient time to guide you through. Also look out for any themed chats that may interest you which can be found on the index page.*

*Sending you love, luck and positivity *


*Vicki x*


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hi there just wanted to welcome to you to FF and wish you all the best for your 2WW


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Alice, just wanted to say welcoem to Fertility Friends. I am sure you will meet lots of people here to support you through your journey. 

Good luck on your 2ww  

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Alice* and welcome to the site 

You have found a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Alice, just wanted to wish you the best of luck on your 2ww   Look after yourself

Kay xxx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Alice,

Welcome to fertility friends its a great site for advice and support.

All the best for your 2ww, i hope its a   for you.


                                Strawberries x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Alice

Welcome to FF. Good luck with the 2ww hope its a BFP for you

Jen x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Alice,

You have found a wonderful supportive and informative site, welcome aboard.

Good luck on your 2ww.      

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Alice

Very best of luck and hope you have some positive news at the end of 2WW   

Meerkat x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Alice

Good luck with the 2ww.

Chris


----------



## alisa (Jun 17, 2007)

Alice3 said:


> im in the same boat alice so good luck and fingers crossed luv alisa xxxx
> Hi,
> 
> This feels very strange talking to people about this but I guess we are all in the same boat one way or another and I am told it helps.
> ...


----------

